# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  تبدیل database در  sql server 2008 به express 2008

## softvahid

سلام به همه دوستان
من می خوام یک دیتابیس رو که با sqlserver 2008 R2 ساختم به نسخه express 2008 تبدیل کنم.
راهش چیه؟
با BackUp و Restore کردن نمیشه انگار تطابق ورژن ندارن.

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
دیتابیس فقط اطلاعاتش میتونه Export بشه به نسخه پایین تر

----------


## softvahid

ممنون اما این کار view ها ، StoredProcedureها و functionها رو انتقال نمی ده!
باید چیکارش کرد؟
ممنون می شم !

----------


## softvahid

سلام.
من تونستم با تلفیقی از Genrate Script و Export Data به هدفم برسم.حالا دیگه اساتید می تونن راجب درصد صحیح و غلط بودنش نظر بدن.
ابتدا یک Database هم نام در سرور مقصد می سازیم و با Export data جداول(فقط جداول و نه view ها!!)رو روی مقصد ایجاد می کنیم.
در مرحله بعد روی database مبدا یک Script از view ها و خلاصه هر چی که هست *به غیر از جداول* می سازی و اون Script رو روی مقصد اجرا میکنی.
هر چند که این کار به نظر خودم حرفه ای نیست ولی شدنیه :خجالت:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
شما با استفاده از Export میتوانید تمام اشیای دیتابیس رو به یک دیتابیس دیگه منتقل کنید و نیازی به این همه پیچیدگی ندارید.!

----------


## softvahid

خیلی ممنون آقای صادقیان اما من تو تایپیک قبلی هم گفته بودم که StoredProcedure ها و .... رو نمیشه انتقال داد به علاوه اینکه view ها رو به عنوان جدول کپی میکنه !!!
میشه بگین شما چطور Export می کنید که این قضیه واستون حل شدس!!؟
ممنون از توجهتون.

----------


## AminSobati

استفاده از Generate Script کار درستیه. همچنین میتونین از نرم افزارهای مقایسه گر استفاده کنید. معروفترینش از شرکت Red Gate هست

----------


## navid1n2000

> استفاده از Generate Script کار درستیه. همچنین میتونین از نرم افزارهای مقایسه گر استفاده کنید. معروفترینش از شرکت Red Gate هست


درست،اما منم همین شرایطو دارم و دیتای جداول خیلی زیاده ، خیلی
راه حل من چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## noroozifar

سلام دیدم اینجا تاپیک تبدیل هستش گفتم اینجا بپرسم بهتره
اس کیو ال سرور من این ورژن هستش    sql server 2008 r2  حالا می خواهم از بانکم بک آپ بگیرم از داخل خود نرم افزار اس کیو ال البته با این تفاوت این بک آپ من روی سیستم دیگه که اس کیو ال ورژن پاینتری داره مثلا sql server 2008 or 2005  قابل ریستور باشه یعنی من روی بانک راست کلیک کردم و از tasks گزینه backup database بک آپ گرفتم اما خواستم این بک آپ را روی 2008  ریستور کنم نشد حتا فایل attach هم داشتم mdf با اون هم اضافه نشد فکر کنم یکسری تنظیمات لازم داره که من نمیدونم در آخر مجبور شدم script بگیرم  حالا این تنظیمات یا روشش چیه ؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

دوست عزیز از نسخه پایینتر شما به راحتی میتونید روی نسخه بالاتر Backup تون رو بازیابی کنید. اگر خطایی داده اونو اینجا قرار بدید ببینیم مشکل کجاست.؟

----------


## noroozifar

> دوست عزیز از نسخه پایینتر شما به راحتی میتونید روی نسخه بالاتر Backup تون رو بازیابی کنید. اگر خطایی داده اونو اینجا قرار بدید ببینیم مشکل کجاست.؟


 دوست من من میخواهم برعکس اینکارو انجام بدم یعنی از نسخه بالتر به نسخه پاینتر بک آپ قابل اجرا باشه؟

----------


## sabzehbzsa

سلام
من sql 2008 رو نصب کردم ولی هرکار میکنم نسخه express نصب میشه چه کار کنم تا نسخه Enterprise نصب شه؟

----------

